# What are your goals for next semester?



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

My goal is just to be able to open up and talk to strangers. I'm pretty comfortable talking to people that i know well, but when it comes to strangers i suck. that's my biggest problem and i need to work on that. Next semester i want to approach at least one person in my classes and initiate the conversation instead of waiting for people to talk to me.


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

Get there.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

My goal is to bring my GPA up to 2.5 so I'm eligible for the study abroad program.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I hope to have fun for the first time, ive been going already for 4 years and for some reason by the end of every school year im depressed as %&#@.

School is really hard for me for some reason. I suck at it. Im one of the pray for C's type.

I also hope to actually meet a few people, i mean i know quite a few people that go to my school i just havn't really made any out of school freinds. i could have but my mind just isn't the same while im in school. People want to do stuff with me out of school but i avoid it. If it were during summer and they wanted to do something i would in a heart beat.


----------



## emmak218 (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been thinking about my goals for the upcoming semester like crazy. My goals are:

>find an on-campus job (check!)
>join a couple organizations (I would be happy if I join atleast one, but there are actually two or three organizations that I want to join...Circle K International and SH Association for Education of Young Children)
>make all As (this is really reaching for the stars with this goal considering I will be taking 19 hours and one of my classes is physics. *gulp* I've never made anything other than As and Bs in college so it's not like I've been a bad student. I know this may be silly since my g.p.a. is 3.6, but I want something closer to a 4.0.)
>be more approachable


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Stay alive


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

My goal is to get A's and B's in my classes. Also so I can pull my GPA back up.


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

> My goal is to get A's and B's in my classes. Also so I can pull my GPA back up.


Ditto. I also hope that my senior year (or years I should say) doesn't end up like my first three years.


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

Just to maintain my GPA. 

As far as the social aspect goes - I just try to get through. Maybe I'll be better this semester, maybe I won't.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

My goal is to go to class and actually do the work. This includes reading material on time and not embellishing headaches into migraines to stay home.


----------



## A_V (Jun 6, 2006)

Ktgurl said:


> My goal is just to be able to open up and talk to strangers. I'm pretty comfortable talking to people that i know well, but when it comes to strangers i suck. that's my biggest problem and i need to work on that. Next semester i want to approach at least one person in my classes and initiate the conversation instead of waiting for people to talk to me.


 :ditto


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

1.)To actually develop some sort of student-teacher relationship with my professors. I feel none of them really even know I'm there. 

2.)Be more approachable.

3.)All A's

4.)Join an organization


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

My goals: Make straight A's
Get a girlfiriend


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

try, learn something and pass


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

To make at least a 1200 on the GRE.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Make it through, pass the classes. :stu


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Besides my usual goals of getting straight A's and getting the material down, I think im also gonna try to approach someone and initiate a conversation. Even if it doesnt go anywhere or i make an idiot of myself. And if i like a girl...ask her out.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

uhm, not fail like every class i had like i did last semester.... >_> and try to make a friend..


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

-get a 4.0
-join a club
-pleadge for a sorority
-make more friends


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

find an on-campus job
volunteer, stay active
be involved in organizations
do well in classes
develop myself and be more social?
live like a true college student... whatever that means

I may have 2.5 years left... and I should've graduated by now... it's so embarassing


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

1. Make new friends
2. Meet a girl
3. Lose virginity
4. Get good grades

In that order.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

-make at least 1 good friend
-get A's and B's
-not stay in my room all the time
-not procrastinate :hide 
-go to at least 1 party


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I want to be able to talk to strangers without worrying that they hate me.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My goals is to improve my writing ability....I have the analytical down not the writing though.

To learn about the world's great religious traditions

To exercise my social development in my speech class.

To attend arts/entertainment/political events in school.

To attend and just find out about all the organizations and clubs in school.

To participate more in my classes

To try my best in socializing with my classmates and teachers in making them a potential friend. 

This is going to be the best semester ever.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't really plan on talking/participating more because every semester I plan on that I end up not doing anything and dissapointing myself. This might sound weird, but I do have a goal of posting a notice on my school's bulletin board asking if anyone else out there has SA. I just feel so alone in my problems at that school. It's such a small school, and everyone seems extroverted.


----------



## estrella (Jan 7, 2006)

I _want_ to get straight A's but I've heard it's impossible at my school... so I'll just stick with studying extra hard... and MAYBE making some close friends (not just aquantences)


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

Maintain my 4.0 GPA for one more year.
Develop a better social life at school.
Get a girlfriend.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

relax


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I have crazy goals for this year:

- try to maintain a 80%+ GPA. 
- study properly (ie. no procrastinating, review everyday)
- join a club (for resume/supplementary purposes, I am horrible! lol)
- actually go out and hang out with my friends
- meet new people (not get stuck with the same old people!)


----------

